# Make Magazine Halloween 2007 special edition



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

anyone pick this up?

Most of the props are re-hashes from thinks from hauntproject.com which made me a little dissapointed, I was hoping to get some new ideas. However I think the guy showing the tombstone design is a member of this forum 

also the torso cake was pretty awesome.


Review: worth a flip through if you're at the news stand, but nothing really worth 10 bucks in there that you can't find in more detail online :/


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

That's pretty disappointing. I got all excited about it and pre-ordered it, only to pay an additional $6 shipping - and it's still not in my mailbox a week ater it was on stands. Grrrr...


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I got a subscription to Make last christmas from my sister's boyfriend and they're always really late... so hopefully I'll get this one by December.


----------



## ~Morganna~ (Jan 26, 2007)

_I've been looking for a copy of this as some of my fellow costumers thought I'd find a couple of thos articles interesting, but suprisingly I haven't been able to find it around here at all!! Anyone want to tell me if the search is worth it for the costume-y stuff? Thanks! _


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Morganna, I'll definitely let you know...if mine ever shows up! 

L


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I picked up one up as well - I'll get a detailed description up later, if no one beats me to it.

I was kind of disappointed myself. This will be my first year of actually having a display, but I've been following the scene for a couple of years now. Most of the stuff in the magazine is stuff you can pick up online - FCG, gravestones, etc. Though I have to agree with *shaunathan*, the torso cake was pretty sweet.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok, here you go:
Profile on Howling Yeti haunt
Profile on Randall Cook
Ghoulbox: Halloween Gadgets
Makeup section (nothing you probably haven't seen before)
Marie Antionette headless costume (pretty neat)
Costumes from everyday stuff
Playable Pac Man costume (basically you look like an arcade machine using a MAME equipped laptop. I might use this to construct a mini-MAME cabinet.)
Create devil horns
Sushi Costume (lame)
Blood spurting knife wound
Pop-up top hat gag
Cylon jack o lantern
Pumpkin carving
How to photograph JOLs
Bleeding thorax cake (pretty cool)
Roasting pumpkin seeds (apparently they were really reaching for articles here)
Home haunting 101 - learn from the pros!
Trash can trauma (how to)
Ultimate fog chiller (how to)
Mini electric chair (how to using motion controllers)
Tombstones how to
Build a controller board
Kid friendly tricks (like skinning a Furby. Ummm, ok, if your kids are Pugsley and Wednesday...)
Aliens in the garage
The Birds (a'la Hitchcock)
FCG how to
Pneumatic monkey in a cage how to
Hot glue web gun how to

So all in all, nothing you probably haven't seen before. If you are on the fence, look at a copy first.

Oh, and it looks like you can get alot of this stuff from the website anyway. Just search for Halloween.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay where would i find one fo these?


----------



## ~Morganna~ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, there are a couple of curiosities in there for me, so I guess I'm going to have to look for the mag!! Thanks for taking the time to post this!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought 3, but that's just because we are are mentionied in 3 articles right in a row!


----------



## ~Morganna~ (Jan 26, 2007)

_Where did you buy them? I'm having a hell of a time finding them anywhere around here! _


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I got mine and barnes and noble, but I saw them at b.dalton and borders also.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

gadget-evilusions said:


> I got mine and barnes and noble, but I saw them at b.dalton and borders also.


Got mine at Borders.


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 11, 2007)

I got mine directly from makezine.com


----------

